# Rainbow Spawn



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

When do the rainbow trout start to spawn? Isn't it soon? And where are the best places to fish during it? I figured the inlets/outlets to the main reservoirs would be good places to start.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

When I last went ice fishing at Echo, we caught several dark, hook-jawed males that were leaking milt all over the place. This was around the first part of February. My guess is some strains have already started "spawning" or at least acting out the ritual. Some will be later, into April.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It really depends on what strain of Rainbows you are talking about. Years ago, I had incredible success fishing at the Rock Cliff arm of Jordanelle. I fished from the lake, on upstream through the state park. Water levels vary year to year, but fishing was outstanding from early March and tapered by early April. I mostly fly fished, and had great success with weighted peach colored glow bugs and egg-sucking woolly buggers and similar patterns.


----------



## Fiction32 (Feb 21, 2011)

They've started on the Logan River.


----------

